# Forum Home Renovation Paving  compacting after laying?

## breakerboy2000

Hello, I have some 400x400 concrete pavers and I am wondering if I should compact these? I am worried they will break from the force of the compactor because they are so big. 
i used a 60kg compactor for the road base (360mm x 500mm plate) , I am thinking I might need one with a larger plate? atleast to cover the paver size? 
thank you for any responses.

----------


## johnc

You don't compact pavers, if you have already compacted the base and laid properly then you have finished the job, compacting them will turn them into gravel long before you achieve anything.

----------


## breakerboy2000

> You don't compact pavers, if you have already compacted the base and laid properly then you have finished the job, compacting them will turn them into gravel long before you achieve anything.

  i have compacted approx 100mm of road base and screeded about 35mm of bedding sand, following a few videos on youtube, they seem to all compact the pavers after laying and putting in the haunch, but they were working with smaller pavers so im not sure.  thanks

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You don't compact pavers, if you have already compacted the base and laid properly then you have finished the job, compacting them will turn them into gravel long before you achieve anything.

  Always compact the laid pavers.
Wrap a bit of old carpet around the plate first, of course. 
It helps to get the gap sand right in to the gaps and also settles the pavers in to the bedding sand.
I have never, in 15 years, had pavers "turn to gravel."
The odd one might crack, but that's only because they had a hairline crack in them from the start. 
Unless you were using one of these, of course....  http://www.pscnewcastle.com.au/image...r%20packer.jpg      
35mm of bedding sand is probably a bit much for my liking, but if the base underneath the sand is flat enough it shouldn't be a problem. 
Concrete the edge of the pavers in before compacting, and let it go half off before starting.
that way you can push in any pavers that might move a little.  
Give it a light hose from above once the gaps are filled and THEN the job is done and it's beer time.    
.

----------

